# Coming soon



## FrostTheSheep (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok, so here is the deal, I've been wanting to make a comic for the past few years.
I have attempted and failed, either because I felt like my art wasn't good enough, or the story line sucked.

Recently, I have been writing my ideas down and drawing a few things, and from what a few of my friends say, the comic idea is pretty is good.
I've decided to keep on with the comic no matter if my drawings suck or if the story line sucks or both.
I have been trying to get back into drawing and feel this is the best way for me to do so.

I have also given the option for literally anyone to be in this comic and if you think this might be a cool comic to be in, then just message me here or on Fur Affinity or something.

Warning, this comic will sometimes contain the following:
Sex
Homosexual content
Vore
Gore
Death
Other various content not suited for normal peoples viewing

Although all of these things may seem extreme, most of it is in moderation except for a few ideas which will be a bit much, but for the most part, it will just be about the main characters and what they have to go though in their ever changing life.

I guess I'll start telling you about the characters. I don't want to give much away so I'm going to attempt to write about them without adding any spoilers... which will be difficult and probably make things seem really dull.

Daren is a White-Tailed Deer who was born in the Third Forest City, Vizcalta. He was raised by his mother while his father was murdered when he was only 5. His fathers death was very controversial, and many people believed that his father never died because of the simple fact that no body was ever found. This controversy made many of the residents of Vizcalta dislike Daren's family. Trying to live a normal life, Daren grew tired of being looked upon in a negative way, so at the age of 20 he moved out of the country to another country, in The Industrial City of Solence. For a year he stays generally to himself untill he makes a friend with an Iguana, Adley. Adley, being quite involved in the vore scene, pulls Daren into the vore scene as well, breaking Daren of his shyness.
Two years later, both Adley and Daren are now bigger and bulkier. This is where the comic begins.

Nathaniel is a Freshwater Crocodile born from the Swamp Country, Neoler. Neoler is notorious for its 'meat' markets, which sells people off as food. Although Nathaniel grew up in a very open vore community, he was generally 'innocent' about the whole thing, mostly eating large insects as a child. An indecent occurred between him and his parents that scarred him for life and pushed him to run away from home. Finding his way by himself, he found himself at the Holy City, Elirk, where he was trained by two different teachers. Nathaniel vaguely remembers his first teacher, who he remembers as an "angel" with a "demon" companion. His second teacher, a Skydweller, a being from another world, still trains him to this day. Nathaniel's recent mission was to go to the Industrial City of Solence and find 'the white sheep with long black hair, who is cursed with a shadow from another world'.

Kadios, or Kad, is a German Shepherd born from a clan of psychic nomads. At an early age, he was seen to be one of the strongest of the psychic puppy's in the clan. He even went on to help archaeological find the secrets of the past. Because of his recent feelings, stating that there were 'three
unusual vibrations in the universe' that are calling him, he would soon begin to travel alone. He became obsessed with these three 'vibrations' and now is traveling to the closest one, which is located in The Industrial City of Solence.

Lucius, or Luc, is a dragon demon, born from an undisclosed location. His only reason for being at the current time is to be Frost's Sentinel, or guardian.

Frost is my Fursona, a sheep. He currently resides in the outskirts of Solence, with Luc.

Reactor, or Rea, is a new character who is the Fursona of my good freind. He currently is either wandering the land, or for unknown reasons, at the Holy City, Elirk.

There will be another new character as well, but I currently have no information about him at the current time. All I have is that he is a Rottweiler... I think...

The comic will begin with Daren, and eventually introducing Frost, Luc, Nathaniel, and Kad into the comic in that order, with Kad still by himself.
In the beginning half of the chapter will deal with Daren and Adleys friendship falling out, with Daren befriending Frost and Luc. The second half of the chapter will be of the three getting an apartment. Nathaniel will eventually find Frost and think that he is the person that his teacher was looking for. As Frost tells Nathaniel that he is not leaving, an 'event' happens that changes everything forcing Frost, Luc, and Daren to leave Solence for the Holy City, Elirk. Kad, feeling a change after viewing the 'event' from afar and figuring out what the 'vibrations' were, he then sets his sights on Elirk, following close behind the four.


I guess I posted this here to find anyone who was interested in being in this comic and to get some feedback. I'd like to get some positive feedback or some helpful ideas/tips. I'd also like to hear your thoughts on my comic idea.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 24, 2011)

So it's basically yet another terrible sounding fetish/sex/gay comic.

Be still my beating heart.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 24, 2011)

I like how you said 'normal people' :3


----------



## FrostTheSheep (Oct 24, 2011)

Smelge said:


> So it's basically yet another terrible sounding fetish/sex/gay comic.Be still my beating heart.


 First off, thank you for posting and giving me some feedback. Much appreciated.And no. This is not a comic only about fetishs/sex/gay themes, this actualy will have a storyline to follow that I will try and make interesting. If it just becomes another terrible comic, then I'll just learn from the experience and move on to better things.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 31, 2011)

^Then I hope you're ready to learn, because my crystal ball says you won't be able to make anything other than another stereotypical gay fetish comic until you learn to get rid of the gay, the sex, the fetishes, the nastiness, the whole damn comic really. Then you need to start over, make something with great art, an interesting setting, and a fantastic plot that involves NO sex of any kind. 

To clarify, in order for you to avoid the stereotype you are giving you comic, and the terrible failure that will thus ensue, you must scrap this comic idea and create the next "Lackadaisy".

Hope this helps  If you actually, seriously, follow those guidelines you WILL make a good comic.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 31, 2011)

http://badwebcomics.wikidot.com/the-furry:can-it-be-used-for-the-forces-of-good

My money's on another trite homosex furry comic.


----------

